

REST API simplified - breiner
http://www.oded.us/2012/12/rest-api-simplified.html

======
gbin
The problem is that it violates the basic REST principle. Google REST vs RPC
differences.

------
breiner
I do not refer to the vocabulary of methods that HTTP has, but more to naming
conventions... But I definitely see your point.

